
Queen of shitty robots (A Blue Monday antidote) - zerogvt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOGeSmzWktA
======
rman666
Marriage material, right there! We love you, Queen if the Shitty Robots!

------
jmnicolas
Hilarious !

